# Dangerous cleaning solutions



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Just thought I'd make a note of this, since I've heard people mixing chemicals to make cleaners.
Some people use bleach water, some people use vinegar water, but NEVER COMBINE THE TWO.
It will make a stronger cleaning solution, sure, but. . . 
Bleach mixed with vinegar produces *chlorine gas*, and can kill your mice, and at a high concentration, kill you, and at low concentrations, give your lungs horrible chemical burns.

PLEASE be careful and thoughtful when using ANY chemical to clean your cages!

This has been your PSA for the day.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Why don't people just use cage cleaner from the pet shop? Am I missing something? I use a spray called 'Keep It Clean' which is *for* animals, it's perfectly safe and it does a great job!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I use very very diluted bleach water, because it's cheaper, and cleans just as well.

But I've seen and heard of people experimenting with making their own solutions, and just don't want anyone to get hurt. :?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I use that sarah too there mice we are keeping not very rare animals.Everything is there to buy if you look around go too your local store have a look read the labels and there not expensive spray it wipe it clean .I had 32 finch cages I used keep it clean ideal job done.Buy your cage cleaner your mouse food and bedding all at the same place and take advice off here in past and present posts you cant go wrong .I am doing alot of reading up too mice are not really fussy animals and will eat most food, just buy the spray and youll be pleased with the results dont use nasty abrasive chemicals you dont need them.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I tend to use an all natural washing up liquid most times although one every month i clean the cages with milton baby sterilising fluid and I use that on their bottles every week. The only place I can get cleaning sprays is Pets at home and they charge a fortune!

I like the PSA Rhasputin


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

bleach and ammonia is a horrible combination as well...hello mustard gas!


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Another PSA. If you don't drink enough water and have really strong pee, don't let someone else pour bleach in the toilet and not flush it. The watering eyes, gagging, and burning on your privates will also make you weary of any toilets you haven't personally flushed. I speak from my own personal experience when I was 7. Toilets have just never seemed safe to me since. :silence

Seriously though. Ammonia and bleach is really not a good combo, and there really shouldn't be a reason you need *that* strong of either of those cleaning solutions to start with. I use diluted bleach, like many daycares do with their toys. When the bleach dries it becomes harmless salt so there is no chance of any mouse getting hurt, and unless you make your dilution too strong, there is no after-smell.

Edited to remove a redundant sentence.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Your exactly right thekylie and if a person has a UTI and you pour bleach into the toilet it is even worse  just buy the all in one sprays there specially formulated.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

As I have plexiglas tanks I use window cleaner with a water rinse after on the outsides. Ever noticed how shiny the insides of my tanks are?

Mixing cleaning solutions can be fatal in some instances. Can't remember which one makes a poisonous gas when mixed with bleach; I think it yields carbon tetrachloride.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

ammonia and bleach as well as bleach and vinegar are both poisonous............as was already mentioned....


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

:!:


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

interesting thread. i use dish detergent and 'burn the first layer of skin off' hot water for everything, i use a 'dustpan' brusk as it has a long handle and i can scrub without burning my hands( a dish brush would be the same i'm sure),


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Simple washing up liquid and hot water .


----------



## Discordya (Jan 31, 2011)

I bought this solution from the market called Fresh Results. Its ingredients are Water, Nature's Enzymes, Isopropyl Alcohol, Natural Citrus Scent. It was only 2 bucks USD, so I thought I would grab some and ask about it here. It seems safe with little ingredients (non toxic, non flammable, non acidic), but what exactly is a nature enzyme?

Would this be safe to use on my little guys cage?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sure it's fine. But if you're genuinely worried you can always call the company and ask.


----------

